# greenies



## mecelizabeth (Oct 8, 2011)

Does anyone give their puppy these for a snack?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I never give these-my girls do not like them anyway. They are messy, and will turn white faces green..but hey 'tis the season!!:blush:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would never give my dog Greenies, Please read this:

http://articles.cnn.com/2006-02-14/us/dangerous.dogtreat_1_joe-roetheli-greenies-dog-owners?_s=PM:US

Consumer complaints about Greenies


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We used to give these to Hunter but found that he was swallowing them whole. I prefer to use dehydrated sweet potato chips as treats to clean teeth.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I would recommend American-origin bully sticks as a healthy treat that cleans the teeth


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I used to pet sit a Maltese before I got Tyler. After he ate a Greenie on the couch I noticed a green lump there. Thick and hard and pretty impossible to get out. I realized if it did that on the couch I didn't want it inside Tyler's intestines. I now got trachea for Tyler as a chew. It's not stinky like bully sticks and he likes it a lot. I never give him any of these things for too long or unsupervised because I think they can get stringy and could be a digestion problem.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Greenies are ridiculously expensive. I bought them once many many years ago, until I realized they cost twice as much a filet mignon and last ...what one minute?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't like greenies.. too easy for dogs to choke on them.


----------

